# VLC randomly pauses and resumes on Win8.1 desktop



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I normally prefer to use VLC to play music.

A few months ago, I noticed that VLC was randomly pausing and resuming music (and it was running my CPU much warmer than WMP). I would expect it to do something like that at least once every 10-20 minutes. (I don't remember how heavy the playlists were back then.)

I uninstalled it and used WMP for several months. A couple weeks ago, I decided to reinstall it. I got one drop out (but I don't remember how long I was playing until it occurred). I started playing a smaller playlist to see if that is a variable (59 hours versus 8.5 hours).

Does anyone else have an experience with this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this happening with all videos you play?


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Is this happening with all videos you play?


Not sure. I don't use it a lot for videos.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if you can download or find another video to test with.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Still haven't tried any videos, since I generally don't end up watching videos on my desktop, but I got the issue again with audio. 

Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does it happen to be the same audio file each time? Where is VLC player installed and where is it accessing its music files?


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

VLC is installed in 
C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoLAN

The music folder is on my desktop. It is different files. When I back-track over the random pause areas, it plays normal.

I played a video for about 20 minutes yesterday (Sunday) while I was grading a stack of papers (i.e., I wasn't looking at the screen, but if the audio paused I would have heard it) and nothing happened. However, then again it took about an hour for me to get a single pause on Saturday


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It sounds like that VLC is stuttering which I have happen when using it on mobile. This could be an internal flaw or a corrupt music file.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

It's not corrupted music, since I don't have the same issue with WMP.

A lot of my songs I had just redownloaded from Amazon/Google since WMP had downsized the album art.

Do you have the issue on laptops/desktops?

I don't use VLC on mobile, and my laptop (Win 7) has never had the issue.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't use VLC on the desktop.

Maybe try what is shown here:

Fix audio/video stutter delay in VLC Player - All


----------

